
Matters – single observation-publishing scientific journal - phreeza
https://sciencematters.io/
======
sharp11
The vision of a web of triple-blind, peer reviewed scientific observations,
published independently of the "story" behind the research is audacious. But
it's not clear what incentive researchers would have to publish this way --
especially the tantalizing, breakthrough observations. And it's also not
entirely clear that observations have an independent existence outside of the
scientific stories that give them context.

------
tomrod
If this takes off, I can see this being a way for frontier-edge research being
scooped. I'm not sure I see the new value-add beyond that.

What does this offer over arXiv?

~~~
a_bonobo
I guess peer review, which arxiv doesn't have, and their LEGO model - you (and
others!) can go back and add new data to your first data point, thereby slowly
arriving at the "story" by linking several data points from you and others.
You can only replace arxiv papers with newer versions, and then only by you.

------
haomself
I did not see where this will be indexed and archived. Without it, it won't
take off. I have many old data sets that did not really fit into a nice story
and have been sleeping on my harddrive. I would love to have an easy way to
dump those figures out on the internet.

~~~
closed
Check out osf.io, it's run by a non-profit called the Center for Open Science,
and is dedicated to hosting scientific data and papers. You can even link your
github / Dropbox, and choose at any point to register your project, which will
copy all the files with the hope of freezing it in time.

